
Millions are being poisoned every day in Bangladesh. Why is nothing being done? - anarbadalov
https://undark.org/article/bangladesh-arsenic-poisoning-drinking-water/
======
celticninja
Probably because Bangladesh sits at, or near, the bottom of the corruption
index.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_in_Bangladesh](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corruption_in_Bangladesh)

